# Sundays Trip



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to fish out of Daybreak Marina in Pensacola with the Bunt crew today. The storms made it a little slow getting out there today but we finally got out to the fishing grounds and they proceeded to put a smack down on those poor little slimmy fellas. Got some good shots on the boat and back on land. Enjoy and be safe. Watch the weather. 

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Office/Hm
(850)758-2165 cell


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice fish Capt. Congrats!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good grief Capt, you always bring home the goods in mega style...

Way to put your customers on dem' fishies.

Jimmy


----------



## Gadan (Mar 15, 2012)

Great box of fish Capt looking foward to Tuesday.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

What a variety of fish. Were you actually targeting the blackfin?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome!! again delynn. i wish i had a boat so that you would take me out on it for some of them hugh scamp!!!good job!


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great job Delynn!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mess of fish way to get a mixed bag


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, what a haul!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome job Captain! Way to keep em on the fish!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I am blessed to fish with some great people that make me look good. All I do is drive, they catch them. No we did not target the blackfin. They just eat baits on our bottom rods. I guess they like it down deep sometimes too. Many times they hit it on the way down. The most be fast, cause I use big sinkers. We catch most of the kings that way also. Loose a few hooks to them too.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome box of fish Delynn!


----------

